
Show HN: neo.mjs Real World example app (Conduit) - tobiu
https://github.com/neomjs/neomjs-realworld-example-app
======
tobiu
I would like to highlight a new implementation of the Gothinkster Real World
App (Conduit), which runs inside a separate thread (web worker). The
documentation views for this app are getting created automatically.

------
mr_sunshine02
Great example! Can’t wait to see it in the real world example list.

